# Low Dose Amisulpride



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I take 50mg amisulpride almost every day and I am very satisfied with it. It has no latency so you do feel good in no time (ok, just a few hours). 
You're gonna notice a quick elevation in mood and positive activation. I also suppose it interacts with major antidepressants enhancing the effects of both amisulpride and the antidepressant you're taking, but I can't be sure if this really happens, though it seems so.
I haven't checked my prolactine levels but didn't notice any side effects with amisulpride.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

even so effectiveness of the drug tends to dwindle fast, so my suggestion is take it on alternate days even because this way prolactine levels are unlikely affected.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> are you talking about tolerance issues? to where if it starts to lose its effectiveness, stop the med for a few days, and then start taking it again and then its effective again? *or does the effectiveness go away permanently?*
> 
> someone else on the psychobabble website told me that in their experience, the 1st 2 or 3 days thy feel a stimulant effect and then that effect kinda goes away and then after a few weeks an antidepressant effect kicks in for them. and it's an effect to where they can just feel more pleasure, if i understood correctly.


no, just the initial dopamine boosting effect. what you read in the psychobabble's correct but I think it takes more than the standard 50mg dose to start the real antidepressant effect, allegedly ranging from 100mg to 200mg.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> i tried 2 other antipsychotics (risperdal and seroquel) and i dont feel any effect of the dopamine antagonism, and i believe that it's because *mirapex actually had such a strong antidopamine effect on me already*, it even gave me restless legs syndrome.. which is what it's actually supposed to treat.


how come? Isn't mirapex a dopamine agonist?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

michael10364 said:


> hmm..also, do you know if the amisulpride is okay to maybe cut into smaller pieces?


Where do you get it? Is it generic amisulpride or brand Solian or Deniban? I use Deniban and the pills can be split.


----------



## mandata (Sep 23, 2013)

Been taking solian for amilsulpiride for 2 years now, at first I took 100mg per day in the morning as prescribed but after around 8 months I started taking 50mg before going to bed. 

It really helped me with negative symptoms. Which were for me, almost constant low level anxiety, at night experiencing at least 30 minutes of hopelessness which reduced me to lying down on my bed thinking suicidal thoughts. This was followed by a couple of hours of mania-like mood of anxiousness, a little bit of psychosis (feelings of persecution, grandiosity) forcing me to take a couple of hour long walks at night just to remain half sane.

Amilsulpiride 50mg every night has changed all that. Gotten rid of the low level anxiety when there's no reason to feel anxious. Before when I took 100mg in the morning I noticed the emotion lowering effect, which bothered me as I believe it also effects positive emotions as well as negative. So I started taking it at night at 50mg and it has remained just as effective, but the emotion downing effects are much less noticeable during the day, in addition it also doesn't interfere with my creative mood at night (I'm a night person), seeing as the drugs effect has more time to wear off.

Another nice effect is it practically cured any anxious, troubling dreams I had from time to time. Which I experienced when I took the drug in the morning and not at night.

As soon as I get my act together with all manner of mood enhancing activities that also help prevent depressive moods. (exercise, healthy glucose stable diet, neat quiet room, daily meditation etcetera) I'm gonna reduce the dosage further. I'll go for 25mg before bed. Hopefully I can eliminate it altogether.


----------

